
Show HN: Ciao – HTTP checks and tests monitoring - brotandgames
https://www.brotandgames.com/ciao/
======
y4mi
Neat. Only looking at the docs and screenshots:

I think you could add a ssl cert expiration warning to this. It's use case is
so similar and the data is already there and only needs to be parsed &
displayed :)

~~~
arkadiyt
I use letsmonitor.org for this - it's a free managed service.

~~~
evandena
We have a lot of internal only web services, so a self hosted option would be
a plus.

------
tnolet
Looks like a very cool solution if you can't use any of the common SaaS
solutions out there like Pingdom or UptimeRobot.

Making getting this thing reliable is going to maybe a bit harder. Monitoring
systems have this sort of "meta" issue of needing to be more reliable than the
things they monitor. I'm building and running one as we speak and I had some
interesting cases in that regard.

If you _can_ us a SaaS tool, then here is my obligatory plug of my hosted /
SaaS [https://checklyhq.com](https://checklyhq.com).

~~~
sneak
> _Monitoring systems have this sort of "meta" issue of needing to be more
> reliable than the things they monitor._

Only slightly; they just need to have an extremely low likelihood of going
down at the same time.

It’s okay if your monitoring is down sporadically, just as long as it doesn’t
overlap with the device under test also going down unexpectedly.

~~~
tnolet
correct, if you run a dedicated monitoring system for a handful of targets. If
you run a SaaS or a very large monitoring system for a large corporation, this
doesn't fly anymore. There is simply no moment available to be down. There is
always overlap with some system.

------
davidw
'Ciao' has an interesting etymology:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciao#Etymology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciao#Etymology)

~~~
spatley
Apropos for an unattended daemon

------
technotarek
We've been using UptimeRobot for this purpose for a number of years. Generally
happy. Just something to keep in mind is that we've found their keyword check
very handy, and in fact use it more than the status code check. That is, it
looks to see if a word (or words) of our choosing are being rendered and pings
us know if not. Some of our environments will serve a default 200, but it
might not be for the page we hoped for (e.g., a default nginx page after a
reboot).

I do like the open source option you've provided though. As I said, we've been
using UptimeRobot for years and currently use it for around 50 sites. I fear
if/when they change their pricing tiers.

------
Dyaz17
Nice product! And thank you for making it opensource. Any particular reason
why you chose Ruby?

A little plug : I have developed
[https://www.guardscript.com](https://www.guardscript.com). It is a service
that detect any modification made to static files hosted on your website. The
goal is to detect any unwanted modification and revert them as soon as
possible.

------
calmchaos
Also check out PageProbe -
[https://nodetics.com/pageprobe](https://nodetics.com/pageprobe)

------
roywiggins
Looks like at nice replacement for my current solution of a shellscript/cron
combo (for monitoring a handful of internal endpoints)

~~~
roywiggins
Update: on second thought, without support for webhooks, this is going to be
somewhat less useful than my current setup.

~~~
tareksamni
support for webhooks is already there on 1.4.0

------
crstin
Thanks, I'm checking it out atm. Btw., a varname is converted to string on
your website: "medium_username@gmail.com"

------
simplehuman
Looks great. Any reason why the app has on auth despite being based on rails?
http basic auth seems extreme.

~~~
brotandgames
The idea is to keep the app as simple as possible - without management of
users and authentication/authorization methods. This can be accomplished with
an auth proxy standing before the app or a similar method.

HTTP Basic auth is considered secure when running over TLS.

------
SimonRodgers
I'm using www.websitepulse.com for that stuff

------
jordiee
Nice, I like the simplicity around the solution and how easy it is to use.

Along with checklyhq mentioned in the thread if you are looking at comparing
SaaS tools in the space check out my tool
[https://appdoctor.io](https://appdoctor.io)

Although it does much more then just status checking it may fit someones use
case with its advance tests or statuspages.

